# Initiative: FREE HUGS Iniciativa: ABRAZOS GRATIS



## heidita

Have you heard about this initiative? A person goes along the streets and offers _free hugs_. I cannot imagine this initiative at all being successful in Germany, leave alone Japan. 

Or am I mistaken? Could this be successful in your country or is it just another "let's do something silly" sort of thing?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vL7Jo_1Z3Y8

¿Habéis oído de esta iniciativa? Acaba de llegar a Barcelona. No me imagino que tenga éxito aquí ya que de por si todo el mundo se abraza y se besa a todas horas, ¿pero y en Alemania? ¿Ahí la gente no se escandalizará? ¿y en Japón? NO creo que pueda funcionar. ¿O estoy confundida? Qué tal en vuestros países...
¿O es simplemente otra tontería que se acaban de inventar algunos?

http://mangasverdes.es/2006/10/31/abrazos-gratis/


----------



## Fernando

heidita said:


> Could this be successful in your country or is it just another "let's do something silly" sort of thing?



Both things:

- It could be successful.

- It is just another "let's do something silly" sort of thing.

I will encourage women to expand the movement: Why the limitation to "hugs"? Why not to try further ways of communicate your love?


----------



## Mei

Hi there,

I heard about it but I didn't see it yet. I think that it's a nice initiative, it is better than recieve a slap on your face, right? If you feel closer to other people maybe you will do an effort to meet them and don't judge them without knowing them as our society use to do. 

We'll see what happen in other countries!

Cheers

Mei


----------



## heidita

Una amiga me acaba de mandar esto.



> Incluye de mi parte por favor que esto se hizo en ceuta también durante las navidades.
> y fué genial.
> ceuta, españa, africa. 4 culturas.
> y es que fue muy divertido, había hasta cola para los abrazos...
> 
> yo hubiera puesto IMAGINE de música de fondo....




A ver si se hace mundial el movimiento.


----------



## confusion

Yes, I've heard about this very funny initiative too (it was some weeks ago, anyway) - but I don't know if it's working also here in Italy . 

I find it funny and if I did it, it would be a very nice way to laugh - because it's of course something silly.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

I've heard about it, too. Just, not in my country.

However, I'm not sure what the "general" reaction would be. Here in my city, people seem to have this trend of supporting whatever silly idea that pops up, no matter if it involves touching, hugging, or even grabbing your... ehem... I think you get it.

By the way, Heidita, is "Daniel Franco" also apostle Paul's middle name? Since, as far as I know, your signature comes from the Bible...


----------



## csmovieman

Actually, it has been tried in my country (USA) and was successful. However, while it would be successful in Australia, where it originated, and in the US, I hardly think that it would work in most other cultures. Depending on customs, it would probably be considered silly or maybe even offensive.


----------



## faranji

There was this American boy with a flashy placard offering them 'Free Hugs' in one of the busiest squares in my city a few weeks ago. Some local friends of mine, three girls and a boy, gave it a try, the chap looking so friendly and all, but they found it quite ridiculous as it wasn't real hugs he would give you after all but the arms-and-shoulders-only, A-shaped, half-a-mile-between-bodies version of it. A phoney kind of hug I personally cringe away from and rather have a cold handshake from a dead goat. 

So I guess hugs need be translated, too.


----------



## Bridgita

Mei said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I heard about it but I didn't see it yet. I think that it's a nice initiative, it is better than recieve a slap on your face, right? If you feel closer to other people maybe you will do an effort to meet them and don't judge them without knowing them as our society use to do.
> 
> We'll see what happen in other countries!
> 
> Cheers
> Mei


 
I have to agree with you Mei, and also laugh at what you said in red. . . . definitely agree there.  It's never hurts to just BE NICE.  People are so preoccupied with Political Correctness.  What's wrong with saying hello to someone you don't know and giving them a hug?  I see nothing wrong with it if your only intention is good and warm.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

I hadn't known about the existense of "free hugs" concept until a friend of mine shouted "FREE HUGS!" and started hugging people around him at school last month. It has become kind of an usual thing among this group of friends now.

Unlike some countries, it is perfectly normal and usual for straight men to get in physical contact with each other like hugging, kissing cheeks etc. in public here, so it will have no problem with the public and I believe it will succeed. I don't see it as a silly thing, since, like many say, hugging gives man a good feeling.


----------



## BurningDesire

I think it is a very nice thing to do, and there is an argentinian forum (very popular among young people here) where people meet often, and one of the things they usually do is this, and people like it a lot, even tourists.

Plus, I read (from the huggers themselves) that they hugged a woman who started crying and said "This was what I needed" and then found out she was going to commit suicide. Because of this, she didn't and is now very thankful  I think that's the cutest story ever.


----------



## Sorcha

I think it sounds like a great idea, and the video is wonderful but i do wonder how well it would work in some countries, say like here in ireland. not everyone is hugely comfortable with physical contact not least men.


----------



## emma42

Ugh!  It sounds absolutely AWFUL!  What's wrong with smiling at a stranger?


----------



## mirx

emma42 said:


> Ugh! It sounds absolutely AWFUL! What's wrong with smiling at a stranger?


 

Hehehe. And what's wrong with hugging them?

It would certainly work in México, because it is actually the way most close people greet each other. 

Friends, relatives, family, all usually hug an kiss on the cheeks.

The hugger will definitely have a lot of work to do in Meshhhicoo.


----------



## GEmatt

heidita said:


> Have you heard about this initiative? A person goes along the streets and offers _free hugs_.


Yes, I saw a sort of extended television clip of something like that (sorry, I couldn't open your link). Surprisingly, it was on German television.





> Could this be successful in your country or is it just another "let's do something silly" sort of thing?


In German-speaking Switzerland? Well, perhaps it depends on your "victim" (in terms of age group), and on the location (city versus countryside area). If you offer a young person in the middle of Zurich a hug, and you are wearing a "Free Hugs" tshirt and you look the part, it might work, and people will have a laugh. If you are in a rural area and go and hug an old person, they'll berate you on the spot, and you'll be lucky if they don't call the police.


----------



## emma42

mirx said:


> Hehehe. And what's wrong with hugging them?
> 
> It would certainly work in México, because it is actually the way most close people greet each other.
> 
> Friends, relatives, family, all usually hug an kiss on the cheeks.
> 
> The hugger will definitely have a lot of work to do in Meshhhicoo.



Oh, Mirx, you have just answered your own question:  "...the way most close people greet eachother".  "Friends, relatives, family, all usually hug and kiss on the cheeks".

Many people will be frightened or shocked; what is a young heterosexual man going to think if his "hugger mugger" is an attractive woman?  He's going to think she fancies him (for such is the way with young men); what's a nervous, elderly person going to think - perhaps that they are going to be mugged; some people really don't like to be touched, even by close family - imagine how they would feel; what if you accidentally touched a woman's breasts while hugging her...?

Honestly, there are so many arguments against this that I have only skimmed the surface.

Smile at people, open doors for people, be polite to people, but don't go up to complete strangers and hug them _please_


----------



## Kajjo

heidita said:


> Have you heard about this initiative? A person goes along the streets and offers _free hugs_. I cannot imagine this initiative at all being successful in Germany


Neither can I. It is only a silly joke that will wear off rapidly. Hugging strangers is not in my personality and surely is not part of most Germans' personalities.

 Kajjo


----------



## TRG

What initiative? This was just a goofy stunt.


----------



## olives

«Five hugs per day and you'll get better» or was it about fruits? anyways, I would just say, why not! We're billions of people on this earth, we all have to face up to the the «grim reality», well, I mean, everything isn't that bad, of course. But I mean we're all embared on the same «life trip», with all the same final destination, while we're all looking for just a bit of affection, sometimes (... hugs? maybe so ). I don't know whether it's morally wrong or right to walk up to someone that you don't know and hug him, but everyone, somehow, anyhow, needs that... so...
Hugs for everyone in the forum


----------



## emma42

olives said:


> «Five hugs per day and you'll get better» or was it about fruits? anyways, I would just say, *why not!* We're billions of people on this earth, we all have to face up to the the «grim reality», well, I mean, everything isn't that bad, of course. But I mean we're all embared on the same «life trip», with all the same final destination, while we're all looking for just a bit of affection, sometimes (... hugs? maybe so ). I don't know whether it's morally wrong or right to walk up to someone that you don't know and hug him, but everyone, somehow, anyhow, needs that... so...
> Hugs for everyone in the forum



Dear Olives, I explained "why not" in my last post.  What do you think of the reasons I gave? And here's a smile for you, NOT A HUG!


----------



## mirx

emma42 said:


> Dear Olives, I explained "why not" in my last post. What do you think of the reasons I gave? And here's a smile for you, NOT A HUG!


 
I think your reasons are shallow, but then again this is more a cultural thing than anything else, so I won't say your wrong, English people may not be appropriate for this or they're simply nor huggable.

You obviuosly won't star hugging everyone you see, you need to let them know what you're doing and why you're doing it. Some people don't like to be touched but they are the least. So in *my country* it would definitely work.

A smile and a hug for you.

PS: I promise I won't touch your breasts (accidentally)


----------



## emma42

Mirx, thank you for the smile.  and the extremely cheeky joke.

My reasons are not "shallow" at all.  They are intelligent reasons, based on my  knowledge of human behaviour and response.  I am a bit offended by your word "shallow", but I don't think you meant to be offensive.  It is difficult to know all the nuances of a word which is not one's native language.

Yes, I think it is a cultural difference.  English people are much, much more tactile than they used to be, but I do not think they are yet at the level of people in your country, from what you say.


----------



## mirx

emma42 said:


> Mirx, thank you for the smile. and the extremely cheeky joke.
> 
> 
> Yes, I think it is a cultural difference. English people are much, much more tactile than they used to be, but I do not think they are yet at the level of people in your country, from what you say.


 
I supposed they are not, and your reasons do appear shallow to me but that's because I wouldn't even consider those as reasons so as why not to hug people in my country.

I am sure that those same reasons are as valid as gold in England, and you're right, I didn't and don't mean to be offensive, it's just what I think. 

Cheers


----------



## emma42

mirx said:


> I supposed they are not, and your reasons do appear shallow to me but that's because I wouldn't even consider those as reasons so as why not to hug people in my country.
> 
> I am sure that those same reasons are as valid as gold in England, and you're right, I didn't and don't mean to be offensive, it's just what I think.
> 
> Cheers



So, Mirx, if you think my reasons are valid in my country, you can't call them "shallow", can you?

*Shallow - of no great depth; superficial - (Chambers English Dictionary).

*Cheers.
Emma


----------



## mirx

emma42 said:


> So, Mirx, if you think my reasons are valid in my country, you can't call them "shallow", can you?
> 
> *Shallow - of no great depth; superficial - (Chambers English Dictionary).*
> 
> Cheers.
> Emma


 
I suppose not, because they are your reasons in your country ritgh?

Yet I find them shallow enough to not even be considered reasons in *my country.*

England: Not shallow, they reflect the English society
Mexico: Can't even be considered valid arguments.

I couldn't think of anything to add to "the hug thread", so I believe they will delete our messages, until then, have a lovely time.

Cheers.


----------



## izabella

It's definitely interesting. But you do have to look and see who is offering the hug, if you know what I mean. 

( I would freak out if some old guy with some not so nice intentions would try and squeeze me in the middle of the street, in the name of "free hugs" that is ! )


----------



## olives

Thanks for the smiley.

Actually, I mainly agree with you. 
About the young heterosexual man, well, it's nothing really really serious, is it? But you're not wrong.

But in the second case, the same thing occurred to me when watching the video. Could they be some kind of pickpocket or whatever? Possibly. 
Still, in a society where it seems harder and harder to get in touch with other people, where no-one seems to talk to everyone else unless they have a reason, when watching this video, it's like we're no more so far away from each other... it's a hug from an unknown person? right, but it's also a hug from a human, someone living in the same society, people that we come across everyday, we all live together, we all have the same fears to be alone and this kind of hug, «with unknown people», it's actually «a hug with the society», If I may say, it more or less shows that we like or need to count on other people, I guess, just to be there, roughly (also depends on mentalities of people etc.). I think that many of us feel a bit alone in the very society.

Well, now, maybe it could be argued that it's not useful, unsuitable or whatever, that some smiles or just try to start up a conversation with people somehow would be more appropriate... But, on a funny note, I'd just say that the society lacks hugs or crave for more hugs, if I may say. It's a way of saying that people lack affection, perhaps!

It's like "hey, look, today we are the Society Hug's Day".

Anyways, I just appreciate that as long as it's real and I think it is (Or I'd like to think that it's the case... «Dreams are my reality...» la la la...)


----------



## danielfranco

Y'all get away from me, ya hear?



I think we had a thread about personal space, and how it relates to culture and personal preferences. Maybe it relates to this thread.
Anyway, I'm not the touchy-feely kind of guy, and although some people consider me an almost pathological extrovert, I really feel antsy when people I don't know try to get close to me. Heck, even people I know freak me out a little, if they get huggy-huggy with me, know what I'm sayin'?

D is for Don't-touch-me Franco.


----------



## olives

hugphobe?  (I'm kidding, of course)


----------



## emma42

Olives, I totally understand what you're saying.  It's for this reason (possible social isolation, loneliness etc) that I make a point of striking up a conversation, say on a bus, with an old person on their own, or smile at people, or generally try to be friendly.  Maybe a pat on the hand.  But there is far too much danger of invading people's space or being misunderstood with an actual hug.  So there.

Danielfranco, I am completely with you.  I promise never to get "huggy huggy" with you.  We'll say hello, smile and swap chilli recipes.  But that's it, OK?


----------



## luis masci

Considering the original post is written also in Spanish I assume it as an invitation to reply in that language; so let me please:
He visto en el noticiero local que en mi ciudad hubo uno o dos muchachos adhiriendo a esta iniciativa. El tema fue tratado como un hecho más bien pintoresco (o incluso gracioso).
Hubo todo tipo de reacciones; desde quienes se asustaban hasta aquellos que prolongaban el abrazo gustosos. Estos muchachos dieron alguna explicación científica o psicológica del efecto de los abrazos.
Honestamente, para mi forma de ver (concienzudas explicaciones al margen) abrazar a un desconocido en la calle me parece algo sin sentido. No me mejora ni empeora el ánimo ya que el abrazo es (para mí) la exteriorización de una emoción. Así que sin emoción no le veo sentido (perdón por la sinceridad).


----------



## olives

To be honest, I don't like when old people come to speak to me . Well, actually, they're generally right next to me - I don't know where the hell they come from but never mind - and talk to me about... about... weather! That's generally the way that old people use to start up a conversation and it gets on my nerves sometimes  Actually, weather is just a topic that I dislike. 
«- oh look! it's raining today! 
- yeah, indeed, that's the reason why I'm wet».
Well, I'm a bit kidding, of course, I know that's just a way to start up a conversation again.

Emma42, do you usually talk to people that you don't know on the bus or anywhere else? 'Cause I don't really and no body does for that matter. I wish I could but it's hard to know whether you would bother the person or not. I don't know...

Lo siento pero ya había empezado a escribir el mensaje en inglés así que no me apetece escribirlo de nuevo en español pero la próxima vez (a no ser que sea verdaderamente necesario), intentaré hacerlo. Y me parece que es mejor escribir inglés para que otros participen, no? Personalmente, me da igual.


----------



## emma42

Dear olives.  I am now very confused about what you are saying.  In your post #27 you talked about fear of being alone and a "hug from society" and all sorts of wonderful, humane things, and then you tell me you don't like talking to "old people"!  Something of a contradiction, n'est-ce pas?

Yes, I do talk to people I don't know on buses - it's quite an English thing to do, especially when the buses are full of pensioners.  They all seem to go on the bus at the same time and like to chat.  I am always very careful not to impose, and if I think someone does not want to talk, I shut up.  This rarely happens!  I don't talk to just anybody - just people who look a bit "down" perhaps.  I am very aware of the awful effects of loneliness and alienation in urban society.


----------



## olives

Well, I can say «beautiful things» but in practise, ... no comment  I must be allergic to old people.

People who looks «down»? Tomorrow, I'll try to look as «down» as possible on the way back, on the bus. Not sure it will work though  
Well, I have to go to bed. Have a good night.


----------



## cuchuflete

Luis said:
			
		

> Así que sin emoción no le veo sentido (perdón por la sinceridad).



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Luis.  Me gusta compartir abrazos con gente que conozco, por motivos de alegría, para aliviar dolores... ¿Regalar un abrazo a Fulano de Tal?  Esto no es, para mí, ninguna muestra de cariño para la persona, sino una manera de mostrar un afán artificial por la idea--el concepto-- del contacto íntimo,  sin intimidad alguna.


----------



## emma42

Completemente de acuerdo con cuchu y luis.


----------



## mirx

No me mejora ni empeora el ánimo ya que el abrazo es (para mí) la exteriorización de una emoción. Así que sin emoción no le veo sentido (perdón por la sinceridad).[/quote]

Estoy totalmente de acuedo con lo que has dicho, y es por eso que no cualquier persona debe de andar por ahí dando abrazos. Sin embargo, si la persona realmente está ahí por que quiere de algún modo hacer sentir mejor a la gente, crémelo eso se transmite y el abrazo es una forma de hacerlo.

Los abrazos son terapeúticos, y no sólo para quien los da, sino para quien los responde. Si el niño abrazador no lo hace genuinamente, puede que, quizá, el abrazado si lo haga. Esto es una forma de liberar el estrés.

Por último creo que un factor clave en esto es la edad. Nunca me imaginaría a mi papá, o a cualquier hombre de mediana o avanzada edad abrazandose con otras personas en la calle. Creo que puede ser algo novedoso entre los jóvenes, y hasta cierta medida en mujeres un poco mayores.

Con esto no digo que los hombres de mediana edad no sientan o no deban abrazar, simplemente creo que es una etapa en la que simplemente no se dan éste tipo de cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Interesting...

Well, my first post in this thread was very... ehem... how to say 'simplistic' in another word? 'Succint'? 

I maintain my point of view (people here loooove fads, especially the ones they don't understand ), however, I wonder if such initiative could succeed at all in a country like mine. I mean, our culture makes us very warm, expressive ("loud" would describe us better), extrovert, huggy-huggy, kissy-kissy... whatever you want to call it. (yes, I know, that's a generalization)

Most people don't really miss that touch, that physical contact, since it's everywhere! (yeah, especially on public transportation!  ) In fact, I've had a few unpleasant experiences here because of that (well, I was born and raised in _Caracas;_ strangers coming too close really get to freak me out). But when being in places like L.A, Paris and Glasgow, one notices how much extrovert one really is... One gets to miss all that contact...

Okay, I got lost again...  Back in topic, what I'm (unsuccessfully) trying to say is that such 'initiative' (to me, a very silly one) is not really necessary here since, in general lines, people are always touching each other.

Maybe that's a good reason for it to succeed, since people could think "Why not? Hugs are OK, it's not like it would feel odd...". But it could also be a good reason for it to fail, as people could also think: "Why doing it? If I want a hug, I don't need to get it from a stranger! There's plenty of people who would hug me, implying no misunderstandings and less probable danger"


----------



## emma42

Thanks, VS.  That illustrates the cultural difference between England and (some?)  Latin American countries - "Why not?...it's not like it would feel odd".  Definitely _not _the English way (or the German way from the sounds of it).  We are less stand-offish than we used to be, though.  Male friends hug nowadays.  That would have been almost unthinkable thirty years ago.


----------



## Etcetera

I tried to imagine how I would feel and behave if someone would try to hug me in the street. Oh, I guess I wouldn't feel too happy.
I would think it to be a very silly joke, at least. Or I would suspect the person to be slightly drunk.
Can't imagine anything like that in Russia.


----------

